# Hendrix's Axis boldly spinning on Rock Band



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Guitar virtuoso's second album, including "Little Wing," "If 6 Was 9," plus newly released "Valley of Neptunes" heads to 360, PS3, Wii games next week.	* 

Jimi Hendrix is widely regarded to be one of the greatest guitarists in history, making it an oddity that his presence has been notably understated in MTV Games and Harmonix's Rock Band franchise. Soon, that will change. Following on from rumors last month that the virtuoso would receive his own stand-alone Rock Band game, Harmonix said today that The Jimi Hendrix Experience's Axis: Bold as Love will be available for download within the game next week.

The Axis: Bold as Love playable album will be available for $20 for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 editions of Rock Band. Axis' lead track, "EXP," is not included in the pack, presumably due to its highly experimental, dissonant nature. Each of the 13 included tracks can also be purchased individually for $2 a piece on the Xbox 360, PS3, and Wii. Notably, the track pack also includes Hendrix's newly released, posthumous single "Valley of Neptunes."


It's not the Jimi Hendrix Experience: Rock Band, but it'll do.
Having appeared as an in-game character in Activision's Guitar Hero World Tour, Hendrix has only had one of his tracks included in a Rock Band game to date. That track, "Fire," appeared in last year's Lego Rock Band. Nine of the 13 tracks included in the Axis: Bold as Love pack can be downloaded individually through Lego Rock Band.

The Xbox 360 and Wii editions of Axis: Bold as Love arrive on March 30. PS3 gamers can pick up the pack as part of Sony's regularly scheduled Thursday update on April 1.

Axis: Bold as Love Album
"Up From the Skies"
"Spanish Castle Magic" *
"Wait Until Tomorrow" *
"Ain't No Telling" *
"Little Wing" *
"If 6 Was 9" *
"You Got Me Floatin'" *
"Castles Made of Sand"
"She's So Fine" *
"One Rainy Wish" *
"Little Miss Lover"
"Bold as Love" *
"Valleys of Neptune"

* = Also available for download through the Lego Rock Band in-game store.


----------

